# Clovelly - Saturday 12th January



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone up for a session from Clovelly on Saturday. Seabreeze has a pretty steady wave height for that end of the week, combined with a forecast of low winds and the fact that I have just started a normal job that will not allow flexi time during the week, the weekends are the only option I have for the time being.

I have a brand new spin stick and reel to christen.

Subject to the report from Deano and Dave tomorrow regarding the state of the swell is there anyone else out there that could give a wave report from Gordons Bay on Friday would help with the decision to go out on Saturday or not.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Lloyd,

I didn't make it out this morning, so I am keen to make up for the missed session - Saturday looks like the day to do it.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

So who's up for this one?


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Dean,

Still on for this, given that sunrise is now just before 0600 I was thinking about being on the water for 0500 - 0515, are you going to be on the water before then? See ypou tomorrow.


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Morning Lloyd,

Being new to Sydney - I was wondering if I could come join you guys, if you are still on for 5 - 5:15am tomorrow at Clovelly (next to Coogee)?

Just wanted to verify a few things:
1) Where are you going to park - in the main car park?
2) not having a kayak trolley yet and finding 27kg of kayak quite heavy - where is the best place to park and where do you launch from (Left or right of the car park)?
3) Any recommendations on lures to bring - I have Rapalas for trolling and a few soft plastics - what else will I need?

See you tomorrow!

Storm


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Storm, I saw your user name and thought Storm before seeing your sig  .

The parking is at the carpark at the end of Clovelly Rd (go in and proceed to the right, park near the Gordon's Bay sign). It's a fair carry down a goodish path (about 100m), I reckon you'll want a trolley after your first trip.

6" stickbaits are the go, white/clear/blue on about a 3/0. I use 1/4oz jighead, but other guys like unweighted. A squid jig would be useful too. The launch can be "interesting", particularly at high tide. Should be OK tomorrow, but care is required landing (diagonal break with nice hard rocks to cushion the fall).


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Yip, it's not your run of the mill kind of name.... haha!

Thanks Dave for that useful info - just got back from the fishing shop with a lighter wallet!!!

Stocked up on some stickbait and squid jigs!

All sounds good, except for the rocky bottom launch / entry - my fishing kayak / ski has a hard resin bottom (like a surf ski) - so will go check out the launch after work!!

Storm


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Teacup,

Dave pre-empted the advice on lures etc for the area.

I have a C-Tug cart that you can use to get the yak to the water it is a long carry that is for sure. Hope to see you there tomorrow. I know there is a launch site off the beach in Gordon's Bay that would be kinder on the resin but I have no idea where it is or what the carry to the spot from the parking is. I can remember one of the guys with a GRP yak discussing the place on the forum it may be worth scanning the old trip posts for Clovelly. If all else fails I have a Hobie Sport that you might want to borrow, might not be your cup of tea, peddles rather than paddle but it would get you on the water. PM me with a contact number if you are interested, you would have to pick it up tonight though as I would not be able to bring it tomorrow morning.


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Lloyd,

Thanks for the offer on your Hobie sport - I really appreciate it - but do to logistics, etc. I think I will just go down to Clovelly this evening and check it out for possible launches and beach entry (I will scan old trip posts for Clovelly). I'll them post a reply to let you know wether I'm in or not (not quite sure how PM works - will have a look after I've posted this and send my number). If I'm in and you are around, I'd appreciate it if I could borrow your C-tug on arrival - I have been looking into getting one which will probably be next month when the bank balance is in the green!!

If all goes according to plan, I'll see you at 5 - 5:15am!!

Storm


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Storm, you can launch from Gordon's Bay beach, but it's a much longer walk in, and a big hill to walk out again, there are about a dozen stairs down to the beach, and amazingly crap parking. I did it once, but I'd rather take the tricky launch any day. Thursday's trip from the "ramp", you'd wonder what all the fuss is about, it was a doddle. Alternatively, the Nth end of Coogee Beach looks easy, but I've never tried it. Timax launches his Mirage at the rock lauch no probs (but he looks like he's seen worse conditions...). Clovelly Beach would also be an easy launch, but depending on the swell there is a tricky bar (and apparently fascist lifeguards).

I'd say tomorrow it'd be a cakewalk from the "ramp" (but my yak is bombproof).


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ha, so you Clovelly clodhoppers will sup of your wedding cake and chase sprats while fishermen do their work at Long Reef


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Dave - I appreciate the info on all the alternatives and tried methods!

I'm sure I'll end up just using the ramp and try just using a bit of common sense when coming in - I hope I don't live to regret those words!!

Storm


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Peril said:


> Ha, so you Clovelly clodhoppers will sup of your wedding cake and chase sprats while fishermen do their work at Long Reef


Not all of us Dave... thought I'd show the Northern Beaches boys how it's done. I'll be in a demo yak, so may not be able to control it properly (I'll take care of your baby Pauly, is the bow reinforced?).


----------



## teacup (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Lloyd,

I've just been down to Clovelly and after having a look at the rocky launch, I think I'm going to have to cancell my joining you tomorrow for the early morning fish! I'm worried of the 'coming in' part after the fish and the damage that might be caused and the walk to the Beach looks like a real mission!!

Instead I think I'm going to head off to Watsons Bay at 5am - 5:15am and launch at Doyles and paddle out the heads and then turn right and paddle along the coast.

Good luck tomorrow - I look forward to reading your 'trip report'!

Thanks,
Storm


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I just sent you a PM Lloyd, but for anyone else thinking of coming, I hope to be on the water between 4-4.30am in order to give me a good hour of pre-dawn squid jigging action.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sbd said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, so you Clovelly clodhoppers will sup of your wedding cake and chase sprats while fishermen do their work at Long Reef
> ...


I'm afraid


----------

